# happy to be here!!!



## Dabutcher (May 31, 2021)

Looks like a great place . Happy to be here!!!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 31, 2021)

We are happy to have you!


----------



## JLeonard (May 31, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (May 31, 2021)

this a great place, glad ya joined


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 31, 2021)

It is the place to be

Welcome from Nova Scotia

David


----------



## 912smoker (May 31, 2021)

Yes sir it is and welcome to SMF from SE Ga!


----------



## kruizer (May 31, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## MadMax281 (May 31, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston.


----------



## jcam222 (May 31, 2021)

Welcome to the  party


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have ya!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2021)

Welcome to SMF !!
From SouthEast PA.

Bear


----------

